# Black Sturgeon area Black Bear



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*bear*

way to get it done angus


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow!*

Angus.. awesome.. very good!

Gilles

p.s. I met up with my cousin Kirk L. (he works with you) in May up in Kap.. 


sorry about a flip hijack.. Cheaplaughs, how did you guys do moose hunting, did you go back to Furgus rd.


----------



## GlennW (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice congrats.


----------

